# Long lasting tubes



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

What tubes are the best for life longevity that will suit 8mm-10mm lead and steel that I can replace square elastic with on a frame i have that I want to start using as the squares are way too heavy for what I need


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The weight range from 8mm steel to 10mm lead is a challenge.

If you are planning on looped tube for a short draw (28-32 inches) the 2040s at 450-500 percent stretch might cover it. Hopefully that will give you just a bit of hand-slap with the 8mm steel. That slap will disappear with the heavier ammo. The 10mm lead may look slow, but will hit hard.

If you are going with single tubes, you probably want 1745 at 400-450 percent stretch, or 1842 if you're comfortable with 500 percent stretch or more.

Those are my guesses.

Good luck!


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Suppose I could have one set up for lead and one for steel i had a set before but don't know what they were they came on an sps frame I bought in brass looped i think they were 1745 but not too sure where's the best place to buy enough to make one band set as a sample to try ?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey flynndog, if you are in the states I can send you some of the different tube sizes I have. If you are interested just send me a pm


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I use 1842 pseudo / Singles for 9.5mm steel - full-loped 2040 also works well.

Though with the different sizes you may end up with a set for the 2 materials and the 2 sizes. Or maybe one may work for 2 of them - so most likely 3 sets... 1842 pseudo may work for 8mm lead and 9.5mm steel...

Pseudo tubes don't last as long as full looped.

Squares aren't all that great - This was my go-to as a kid - they are very heavy pull and harsh.

You'll need to experiment until you find what works for you. I gather the lead implies you'd be hunting?


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> Hey flynndog, if you are in the states I can send you some of the different tube sizes I have. If you are interested just send me a pm


I'm in the UK bud cheers anyway


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> I use 1842 pseudo / Singles for 9.5mm steel - full-loped 2040 also works well.
> 
> Though with the different sizes you may end up with a set for the 2 materials and the 2 sizes. Or maybe one may work for 2 of them - so most likely 3 sets... 1842 pseudo may work for 8mm lead and 9.5mm steel...
> 
> ...


Yeah I hunt lots more than I shoot targets maybe a couple of shots at a can of that


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd do 2040 full loops for 8-9.5mm steel and 8mm lead - 1842/1745 for 10mm Lead - see how that goes - assuming you're using a shorter archery style draw.

1632 would probably work for 8mm steel, but you may want to be slightly heavier for hunting.

Shoot straight


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Cheers Matt yeah I use archery style draw I'll see if I can find samples on ebay


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hawks on eBay UK makes some good ones - though don't care for his pouches (They're thick and heavy - some stretch like crazy), though it does look like he's using different now, avoid the boot leather brown ones - https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/hawkscatapults02?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Wasp does some nice 1632 at a great price (wasp slingshots.co.uk)

Proshot does some 1745 - but they're super pricy. Think they may be SimpleShot ones

HTH Slingshots on FB - https://www.facebook.com/HTHslingshots/ - not sure if they do tubes - but worth asking.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually Hawks pouches look much better - and also have MicroFibre ones - The quality is good so I'd start with those. I have a 32" draw and found his 200mm ones a touch short.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm in the UK and can hook you up with some bandsets to try if you want bud


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Flynndog,

I'm not a tube guy but as far as longest lasting tubes that i've shot-You would be hard pressed to beat Robert Blair's ( Combosling ) tubes. Fast and very long lasting. You can contact Robert here on the forum. His handle (Nickname ) is Comboslingguy 1.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

What single tube would be similar to looped 2040? 1745?


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

If you look on slingshot community forum in there general talk section someone has tested different tubes and bands setup against different ammo weights and the only setup which gives decent results over your range of ammo is looped 1842


----------

